
How People End Up with Boring Jobs - Abrahola
http://www.thecashflow.info/2018/05/how-people-end-up-with-boring-jobs.html
======
cimmanom
They're jobs that need doing. Someone's going to end up with them.

~~~
Abrahola
Yes, that's true, but you shouldn't be one of those people that will end up
with them of you don't want to. There is always another way.

